# certainteed mainstreet vs monogram



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Certainteed makes quality products, but there is no way to guarantee an exact color match over time. And the sun will bleach out some colors worse than others. I would say do it all at once, or at least buy it all at once.

Besides, Obama will have everyone back to work in a couple of weeks.


----------

